# Need advise about the offered salary package



## adnan81 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I have been offered salary package of 40k total (inclusive of salary, housing etc.) for a job in Abu Dhabi. 

What you think, is it a decent salary to have a furnished one bedroom apartment in a nice area (of course am not asking a not super luxury) and nice living, and end of day with decent savings as well.

Thanks


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

adnan81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been offered salary package of 40k total (inclusive of salary, housing etc.) for a job in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


A.D.V.I.C.E. is what you are asking for.

Did you search the 1000000 threads and posts on this very subject before posting?

For what it's worth, no. You cannot hope to live well in Abu Dhabi and still save on 40k salary.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

adnan81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been offered salary package of 40k total (inclusive of salary, housing etc.) for a job in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


I hope it is a monthly figure! Do you have family? Kids? Abu Dhabi is more expensive than Dubai for housing. 40K in Dubai is good enough from a cost perspective ( whether it is appropriate for your experience etc is for you to decide). In Abu Dhabi because of the housing costs, you will either not get a good acco for less than 100k p.a. Or you will need to live away from the city center. Check on dubizzle.com to get an idea. A lot of 1 bedrooms are offered to be shared in villas. House sharing is illegal, and if you dont have a rental agreement in your name your residence visa may not be processed - so be careful about this.
If you have kids, schooling would be expensive.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If you are single or married without kids you can live quite well in Abu Dhabi at 40k a month and a 1 bed apt which at an extreme, would cost you ~150k a year, while good places can be had at 120-130

So thats ~28-30k a month after housing, and without school fees to think of, its quite a decent salary


----------



## uae_newbie (Jul 13, 2012)

Please clarify is it per month or per year you have not specified, if it is per year then i think it is going to be very difficult. Please do let us know.


----------



## adnan81 (Jul 18, 2012)

It is 40k per month. I am married but do not have kids. Only me and my wife will relocate .... How is the 1 bedroom furnished accommodation in Markazya Area or Cornich etc. Thanks in advance


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there.

A quick look on dubizzle and 1 and 2 bedroom apartments are advertised at a yearly rental between 95k and 110k. Buildings mentioned are capital plaza towers and new tower in the corniche area. I used to live in AD and can say that your salary of 40 k will be more than enough for yourself and you wife.

You can view apartments for rent on www.dubizzle.com
Select abu dhabi at the top of the home page. When refining your search, type in abu dhabi island for the neighbourhood and then in keywords type corniche. 

Good luck.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

So 40K/month is not enough to make a decent living ans still have leftover to save? I have been on Dubizzledotcom and have seen some interesting places priced prety cheap. Albeit, I can only tell what they look like from the pictures (smell, size, surrounding areas, and things in working conditions aside). I thought it would be do-able on 40K/month...


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I have to put in my two cents here. 

My husband earns 24k a month. Inclusive of everything. We have two small children. Neither in school. I stay at home with them. We spend 6000 a month on rent at the minute. Easily live off 5000 a month. That's food and petrol for the month. We don't go out much as don't have care for the kids but even still we more than manage on 25k with some spare for saving. 

Really research though. Research everything. How far property is to your work, from shops etc. we have to drive a good 10-15 minutes to the nearest shop as we live right out of the city. But it's close enough to his work. 

Depends on how big a place you want. How much you want to go out etc etc. there's loads of information around but I just thought i'd share my situation!


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> I have to put in my two cents here.
> 
> My husband earns 24k a month. Inclusive of everything. We have two small children. Neither in school. I stay at home with them. We spend 6000 a month on rent at the minute. Easily live off 5000 a month. That's food and petrol for the month. We don't go out much as don't have care for the kids but even still we more than manage on 25k with some spare for saving.
> 
> ...


Not sure exactly where you live or any particulars but thanksfor the information. I am glad to hear that even making 24K/month that I will still have a chance at savings. I also have 2 small ones but they are both ready for school so it looks like I may be in a different boat.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Bounty hunter

I'm not sure with kids because I don't have any. But my friends with kids pay about 70k annually for school fees.
Without kids, it's a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

s&s said:


> Bounty hunter
> 
> I'm not sure with kids because I don't have any. But my friends with kids pay about 70k annually for school fees.
> Without kids, it's a whole lot cheaper.


70K/year? US or AED? Either way, it sounds expensive...looks like my wife will be working after all!


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

They have 2 kids and it's 70k AED for the both of them together per year, so 35 k per kid.
Yes, it's expensive.
If you're up to it I suppose you could try home schooling? Not sure about that option though. Sounds tough.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

s&s said:


> They have 2 kids and it's 70k AED for the both of them together per year, so 35 k per kid.
> Yes, it's expensive.
> If you're up to it I suppose you could try home schooling? Not sure about that option though. Sounds tough.


35K/yr is not so bad...I am paying the the same amount but in Turkish Lira for my kids to go to school in Turkey and I don't make half as much as I will. Hopefully when I get there and things settle down a bit, I can bring them and start our lives anew!


----------

